# Coconut moss cave... if I were to make it...



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

If I were to make a coconut cave, since it would be a dire waste of a good shell, and covered it with moss, would anyone be interested in buying it for their tanks? it would take me a few weeks.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Funny you should mention that just finished one.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Not sure about moss since many have it. I guess if you have ricca then many might be interested. Right now I have Monoselenium tenerum (Pellia) growing on a coconut shell.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Riccia would require a hell of a tie down. Moss works for me because I can grow it in high humidity and let it creep naturally and grab hold of the fibers for dear life. I don't have a whole lot of monosolenium at the moment. Not enough to cover a coconut, although that does pose an interesting planting. How do you have that held down?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> Riccia would require a hell of a tie down.


You can try using a hairnet, that might work.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

might be a good way og getting rid of riccia.. I have it coming out th ewazzoo right now.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

I recently got this in a trade. When the dude sold me this, there wasent much on the coconut and it wasent as healthy as it looks now.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks like I might have a use for this afterall. LOL I got a Gecko!


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> If I were to make a coconut cave, since it would be a dire waste of a good shell, and covered it with moss, would anyone be interested in buying it for their tanks? it would take me a few weeks.


I would be interested if depending on what kind of moss and how much. That said I think you are wayyyyyyyyy to far for me to drive there and pick it up.


----------

